# Nine Foot Five Weight - What Do You Like



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Just curious about what nine foot five weight rod to get.

I know the answer generally is "go cast them and see what you like..."

But I have done that and still am not sure.

It'll be matched with the Orvis CFO iii.

What would you get?

I am a very imprecise caster. My favorite rod was a T & T Paradigm nt so much for how it cast but for how sweet it was in playing fish.

T & T is closing out their Whisper Lite series, though they only offer a cheap cordura tube with the rod. Other contenders are the Winston B2mx, Sage ZXL.

I want a prestige rod but one on closeout.

So I guess the choices are

Sage ZXL
Winston B2mx
Thomas & Thomas Whisper Lite

What would you get and why?


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Try to find a winston WT. Very forgiving if your casting stroke is "imprecise". Good for MI waters. Go with the Boron for casting power if you're taking on larger water.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Imprecise strokes need a slower more forgiving stick. When I think of slow and friendly, Winston is the brand that comes to mind, but I am not familiar with their particular series at the moment.

On the other hand I quit using a 5 wt. All my inland carping is being done with a 9' 4wt tip flex Hydros and a 6 wt Battenkill LA reel for backing capacity. Amazing amount of power in those little Hydros rods.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

My favorite rod series was Sage's SP line. 

Medium fast and not broomstick rigid. It seems like each step Sage takes is towards the very fast action of the Helios tip flex.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

My favorite is an old cedar from AER sporting goods, not sure if he's even around anymore. Soft and forgiving. I like fast actions too but those are usually used for open water or saltwater. I haven't casted any of the ones you listed but pick what feels best in your hand, being comfortable is a big plus.


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

I love my 5 wt Sage ZXL. It is a great rod to cast and handles well in fighting fish. It is not too rigid nor too flexible. 

Eager to try out my new 3 wt Redington I found at Jays in Gaylord a week ago.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Now please don't go crying now that I responded to one of your posts, but you said something I am interested in knowing why you feel that way...

You stated that the T&T rod came with a "cheap cordura tube", why do you feel that way?

I remember when they switched to those tubes and personally, I think they are a LOT nicer than the noisy aluminum tubes most rods come with, you also don't have to mess around with a rod sock either as they have their own individual slots for each rod section. They are just as durable as the aluminum tubes as well. Just curious as I always wondered why so many people complained about those tubes, which is why T&T quit using them, many complained about them...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I too hate the alumnium tubes. They rattle and most leave marks on my boat 

I much prefer the cloth-covered tubes. I bet Airlines like them as well...lol

My first Zero G came with the tube and sock. It has since been replaced with the old style covered tube with compartments for each section. 

The newer Helios are some kind glass, but still requires the use of socks. 


That being said, one of my best performing 5wt rods was an old T&T 9.6'. should have never given it away as a graduation gift. soft enough to deliver a dry and yet spiny enough to deliver a tunghead and dropper without worrying about knots. 

I've learned to use the replacement, but there was a learning curve. I considered the T&T a med-heavy in the action and the replacement was much faster and required a more open loop when trying to punch it out. It took a while. 

I think one really needs to have the ability to cast these new rods with whatever the primary use is. Bring your dries, droppers, poppers and according leaders and cast these rods. The advise of one angler won't fit another's casting style.... Add distance between an AuSable type of guy, compared to someone trying to cover water in a swing on a much larger scale.

Oh, and let's not start another bitching thread!!!!!!!! :rant:


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> I too hate the alumnium tubes. They rattle and most leave marks on my boat
> 
> Oh, and let's not start another bitching thread!!!!!!!! :rant:


Agreed 

I remember speaking with Trevor at T&T about it and basically, the deal was, they went to those cordura tubes as a service/selling point to customers, sort of back fired as they received a lot of complaints about it, so switched back to aluminum...

Hardy has sort of found a happy medium and they include a cordura sock which goes over the aluminum tube, so if you don't like cordura, simply take it off and you have the standard issue aluminum tube. It helps to keep the noise down, but I still prefer the cordura tubes with individual slots myself...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just don't start another clam fight! 

We're trying to keep this forum civil considering all the mouth hockey, snagging and "privilege" to a minimum. 

Last thing we need is a fight about friggin' rods... Or tubes...

Some won't see eye to eye, Cool. But these bitch sessions will discourage any new members. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> Just don't start another clam fight!
> 
> We're trying to keep this forum civil considering all the mouth hockey, snagging and "privilege" to a minimum.
> 
> ...


Nah man, life's too short for fighting...

I have just always wondered about that ever since Trevor @ T&T told me they got a lot of complaints about those tubes, I thought they were really nice. My curiosity, forced me to ask why, hopefully this time, it's taken for what it is, an honest question...


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

It's interesting. When Sage 1st came out with the Sage One line, I cast a 5 weight and was very impressed. 

I think I have a fixation with Winston and T & T because they're smaller companies. I used to think the green blanks used by Winston were the most beautiful of any fly rod. After having an IM6 4 weight that was too slow for my herky jerky casting style and a B2X that I feel is too limber in the way it plays fish, I have lost some of my love for Winstons.

The T & T Paradigm 8'6" four weight 2 pc I had was the prettiest rod I ever owned. It was also a little tougher for me to cast but the fact that it was so pretty and came alive in fighting the tiny brookies of upper Bear Creek was all I cared about.

Anyway, today I spent a half hour with Glen Blackwood and cast the Sage One and the Scott G. The rod inserts on the Scott trout rods are beautiful. The G series was a bit too slow.

The Sage One was great. I was able to keep the closest I get to a tight loop casting into a decent wind. Even with the wind, tight loops at 40 feet were no issue and the rod should sing under stream conditions where the trees and bank block out some of the wind.

I am a cheap skate and troll the closeout pages incessantly. However, the Sage One fit me best and it's the 1st 5 weight I've owned in 10 years. So it's now mine and hopefully will get some use Saturday if the streams aren't blown out. The English made Orvis CFO re-issue is waiting for me at the PM Lodge and it makes me happy to give Glen and Frank a little business. They're both great and show a deep appreciation for their customers. 

Boozer, I agree with you that the cordura tubes are more convenient. They're certainly better for hiking or in boats. I like that the metal tubes are just extra durable. The cordura can rip, they get dirty. I don't like them for the reason that my wife has a cat and it chews the cordura whereas I wish it would break its teeth trying to chew metal. You can always buy a cordura tube for hiking. Just a matter of preferance.

The interesting thing is that the new Sage metal tube is like 1/3 smaller in diameter than the old tubes. I asked Glen why that was and he said they were making the blanks thinner and the tubes could thus be thinner. Really, really interesting.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

love my Sage Flight 9ft/5wt. Its got a nice fast action and seemingly casts itself. casts everything (small drys to decent size streamers) well.

Also have casted a Scott A4 5wt at the same time I was looking at the Sage. The scott was very nice, but I casted the Sage slightly better. 

My budget when I was buying this spring was under 500 for a new rod and reel (paid 300 for the rod and 199 for a Ross CLA2). The A4 was $350-$375 if I remember correct.

Like you and others have said, just gotta cast as many rods in your price range and get the one that you cast the best.

J-


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Boozer, I agree with you that the cordura tubes are more convenient. They're certainly better for hiking or in boats. I like that the metal tubes are just extra durable. The cordura can rip, they get dirty. I don't like them for the reason that my wife has a cat and it chews the cordura whereas I wish it would break its teeth trying to chew metal. You can always buy a cordura tube for hiking. Just a matter of preferance.


Makes sense, just always wondered, curious type of person...


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

I have several Sage One rods and the 5 wt is my absolute favorite. Very versatile and very strong, landed steelhead with it while i was egging for trout, it roll casts like nothing else ive tried. Its also one of the best dryfly rods with the appropriate line. I havent tried any of the rods you mentioned above, but would think you can find a deal on a Sage if you liked the one you tried.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

IncredibleHook said:


> I have several Sage One rods and the 5 wt is my absolute favorite. Very versatile and very strong, landed steelhead with it while i was egging for trout, it roll casts like nothing else ive tried. Its also one of the best dryfly rods with the appropriate line. I havent tried any of the rods you mentioned above, but would think you can find a deal on a Sage if you liked the one you tried.


I got the Sage One 590-4. Very excited about it. 

Glad to hear you really like yours.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

My favorite #5 is my SAGE VXP. Ive been fishing it for a couple years and love it... It comes with a sweet hybrid tube as well!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

My favorite 9' 5wt is a 9' 4wt.. unless it's a 6


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

The new Sage One 590-4 and the Orvis CFO iii (the British made re-issue modeled after the 1972 Hardy made model) are the finest trout rod and reel I have ever fished with.

Yesterday, I spenty three hours on the PM trout fishing with a small thing a ma bobber, 1 split shot and an estaz egg. 

The rod and reel are exquisite. I am delighted. A 15" rainbow actually pulled out some line on the very delicate CFO. The sage one has enough backbone to roll cast the somewhat heavy rig whereas a Winston WT would hav e struggled to flip that rig.

Very happy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Great review Oh, thanks for sharing. What line did you choose for the indicator fishing? Does the tip handle stack mending well?

Sounds like ya got exactly what you were looking for outta this set-up.

Congrats, 
J


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

jerrob said:


> Great review Oh, thanks for sharing. What line did you choose for the indicator fishing? Does the tip handle stack mending well?
> 
> Sounds like ya got exactly what you were looking for outta this set-up.
> 
> ...


Jerrob,

I just went with standard Orvis hydros WF line because mostly I;ll be fishing dries with it.

My favorite indy line is the Rio indicator line. I have some on my 8 weight reel and it casts great and mends great with the Sage 7100-4 TCR rod that is my go to indy rod. It's a very heavy 7 weight and fishes more like an 8 weight.

Will you be making it to Michigan in November?


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Jerrob,
> 
> I just went with standard Orvis hydros WF line because mostly I;ll be fishing dries with it.
> 
> ...


Yes, several times, November through March are my favorite months to fish Michigan. Gonna be up this Saturday, but right back home to be at work Sunday morning.


----------



## Cool Hand Hodge (Jun 18, 2009)

The best two i have cast are the Mystic M series and the Orvis H2...both are sweet! I also like the Zenith and the BIIIx


----------



## Db Cooper (Nov 13, 2012)

On your list...Winston BII...why? Its the best rod on your list


----------

